
BackBlaze B2 out of beta - ingve
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/budget-cloud-storage/
======
budmang
We're incredibly excited to launch our cloud storage offering out of beta.
It's been 9 years since we started Backblaze, 7 since we open sourced our
Storage Pod design, 2 since we started working to open the API, 8 months since
we announced the beta, and 30 minutes since we declared the beta done ;-)

However, don't be misled...this is the beginning, not the end. So please give
us feedback on our APIs, what features/functionality you need, what other
products you want to integrate B2, what information do you want to know, and
basically how else we can help!

And thank you for all the support over the years,

Gleb (ceo, backblaze)

~~~
douglasfshearer
You give a figure for object durability of 99.999999%. Is this in a single
datacenter only?

If so, is there a timeframe for multi-DC redundancy?

This is the only thing stopping me from moving large amounts of data into B2
right now.

~~~
budmang
Yes, single data center. (Not in an earthquake area, flood zone, etc.) We're
currently in the process of signing a second data center close by and expect
to have multi-region support in about six months.

What are you considering using B2 for & where is the data stored now?

